# MAC Concrete eye shadow for my eyebrows?



## chocolatehoney (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a new eye brow powder. 

  	I wear MAC NC 50, do you guys think Concrete would be good for me? Thanks


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

what shade is your hair? concrete is dark but then so is mystery which works on many dark haired gals too.. brun if you have dark brown chocolatey colour.. go with your hair colour first not so much with your skin.

  	hth


----------



## chocolatehoney (Jul 20, 2011)

I have jet black hair.


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

concrete should be fine then.. use it wet for more lasting effect.  hth


----------



## chocolatehoney (Jul 20, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> concrete should be fine then.. use it wet for more lasting effect.  hth



 	Thanks! Any other recommendation for brows??? I used this color off my Coastal Scents palette but its done for and I don't feel like buying a whole nother palette for one color.


----------

